# shar pei cross



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi my mum is interested in buying a shar pei crossed with a staffy. Although my mum has never had a shar pei she has had another staffy cross who got pts earlier today (terminal cancer ). Because scruff was terminal, my mum had been thinking about getting this cross as company for her lab. 
I know that shar pei's have a few problems in there breed, and this dog looks more shar pei than staff. Im just worried that if she gets this dog and it shows the negatives of the breed, then she will have her heart broken again.
I know its not a exact science but what would be the chances of this dog being fine. I know cross breeds are usually alright, but the chap who lives next door has had 4 shar pei's over the last 3 years of which 3 have died of the breeds problems. 
Sorry to go on. Any help would be great


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Why not go to a rescue & get one of the many Staffs on death row? You have had experience of Staff x so a rescue one would be ideal & you know what you are getting then. Yes Shar Pei's can suffer with skin & coat problems & would maybe be more noticeable in a cross as i doubt the parents would of been health tested either. I would avoid this one & maybe take a look round your local rescue kennels at what they have in :2thumb:.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

tom and tina said:


> I know cross breeds are usually alrightt


This is incorrect...cross breeds can and do inherit health conditions from both breeds involved in the cross. Sharpei's are great dogs but sadly have a few health conditions some are not even tested for because they are un-tracable including sharpei fever which is not only heartbreaking to watch but difficult to live with. I would strongly suggest a more healthy alternative if looking for a forever dog, including going to a breeder who health tests that way you know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

Yer she was going to have a look at the centres too. I have told her to wait for a little while though. Scruff was only pts today, and i know she has been ill for 6 months, but i dont want her to get another dog to replace her just yet. Its the whole rebound thing, and the emotions are all over the place. Scruff joined the family when i was 14 and im now 26. It just seems too soon to replace her, but i said i would ask because im more worried about the shar pei flu ( i think thats what next door said it was that finished his off).


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

emmamalakian said:


> This is incorrect...cross breeds can and do inherit health conditions from both breeds involved in the cross. Sharpei's are great dogs but sadly have a few health conditions some are not even tested for because they are un-tracable including sharpei fever which is not only heartbreaking to watch but difficult to live with. I would strongly suggest a more healthy alternative if looking for a forever dog, including going to a breeder who health tests that way you know exactly what you are getting.


I have my reservations about my mum getting a dog so soon. But she said she would have a good look before deciding. I will tell her about the shar pei cross because i dont think she could cope with the heart ache if it all goes pete tong in 12 months time or so


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

tom and tina said:


> I have my reservations about my mum getting a dog so soon. But she said she would have a good look before deciding. I will tell her about the shar pei cross because i dont think she could cope with the heart ache if it all goes pete tong in 12 months time or so


I have spent a good 7 years looking into the health and genetics of dogs and sadly sharpei's are one of the few that I would avoid until the breed is in better conditions and until there is a test for sharpei fever. Best of luck, and rescue centers are always a great place to find a dog needing a second chance.:2thumb:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an 8 mth old shar pei x lab. He looks quite shar pei but has the temprament of a lab. 
So far he has been very healthy, his eyes are clear of excessive wrinkles and I have read that the shar pei fever seems to be closely linked with the shar peis with excessive wrinkles (not sure how true this is).
They are prone to allergies so I have always fed him on an hypoallergenic food to be on the safe side which can be expensive. 
However over the past week we have moved to my boyfriends parents on a temp basis and they live on a farm, running around in the meadows and long grass has made him quite itchy.........piriton seems to be curing the problem but as they have minimal fur on their face they can quite easily mark themselves.

I think your mum would be best visiting all the locals rescues before committing to the first dog she has seen.....you never know her new soul mate could be there waiting for her and it will ease your mind knowing that she has looked at all options. Good luck xx


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi there, we own a shar pei x lab bitch she is totally stunning and never had a problem with her, she looks more lab than shar pei but with all the shar pei charachteristics i.e black tongue , web feet, and water proof fur, short ears. we have never had a problem with her. But saying that my mum owns her brother, who is more shar pei and less lab he suffers from ear infections constantly but apart from that he is the most stunning and loyal dog you will ever meet :flrt:


----------



## ilovestaffs (May 2, 2011)

theres a staff cross sher pi near me and is friends with my staff and hes lovely:whistling2:


----------

